

Valve's DotA2 Tournament Finals will be on ESPN - cconger
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2014/07/17/the-international-dota-2-championships-will-be-televised-on-espn-10-8-million-prize-biggest-in-gaming-history/

======
thret
I take it Australians must have Foxtel in order to watch this?

